# 10 Man meals ?



## buckinducks (Apr 1, 2019)

how many pounds of meat would you need for 10 hungry guys. Everything will be pre done before the trip.
Thinking pulled pork would be easiest. Pre pull it before the trip then just need to warm it up and eat at the cabin.
Any other ideas for a big group ? 

Mac and cheese 
Maybe beef brisket on a bun ?


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 1, 2019)

When I go deer hunting , I always take cured pork loin . Works for a snack , breakfast or sandwich for lunch .


----------



## chilerelleno (Apr 1, 2019)

Big guys with big appetites and hungry?
For a sandwich by itself, 3/4-1lb each.
Add a large serving of Mac-n-Cheese and cut it to 1/2-3/4lb.

Make a few pounds extra for those who want seconds or drop a plate.

I like to eat hearty and I serve likewise.
Nobody goes away hungry when I'm feeding people at camp.

Butt, brisket, whole pork loins, boneless chops and beef roasts all make great sandwiches.


----------



## JC in GB (Apr 1, 2019)

5 lbs per meal should do it.  2 4 oz sandwiches each with sides.  For a very hearty appetite, I would up it to 7 lbs per meal.  My $0.02....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 1, 2019)

I would do a 1lb per person hungry big boys eat hardy. Even my grandkids don't eat 4oz sammies.

Warren


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 1, 2019)

Definitely will be hungry. Midnight snacks aren’t a bad thing either


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 1, 2019)

Another question would be. If I smoke on Sunday. How many days would/could you keep it in the fridge before serving? 

Am I better off freeze packing it right away then thawing the day before. 
Max would be 7 days.  
Not to concerned about taste with freezing, liquor will most likely be involved in this meal. So I think anything will taste pretty good!


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 1, 2019)

Batch of Dutch's beans would go over good with some pulled pork sammies.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 1, 2019)

Just wondering, how many meals at the cabin are you responsible for cooking? Or is each guy handling one day?

Other ideas?
Smoked chicken quarters.
Smoked pulled chicken thighs.
Smoked sausages / brats and buns.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'd suggest a double smoked ham(s). Easy, cheap and can serve quite a few. 

Chris


----------



## buckinducks (Apr 1, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> Just wondering, how many meals at the cabin are you responsible for cooking? Or is each guy handling one day?
> 
> Other ideas?
> Smoked chicken quarters.
> ...


Just 1 day but there for 4


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 1, 2019)

10 guys 2 sandwiches at a 1/3 lb each but personally with drinking I'd figure a lb each so 10 lbs with a 60% yield I'd start with 16 lbs of butts.
Freeze it after pulling pulled pork reheats very well

Another thing you could consider is meatloaf it reheats well and if you make extra is good cold in a sandwich


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 2, 2019)

Fatties, chicken, pulled pork and sides of your choosing.
Hot sausage Sammy's is always a hit.


----------

